# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello, This Is Me :-)

## hiddenupnorth

Hello, My name is Crystal and I am working with a company that has asked me to create Userforms to take out the extra steps of the paper process.  This is a new concept for me and I may come across some things that I will need some assistance with.  So patience and understanding is greatly appreciated :-) Thanks!

----------


## Cutter

Welcome to the forum, Crystal.  When you're ready, post your request(s) for that type of assistance in the Excel Programming area.

----------


## hiddenupnorth

Well thank you Clutter, this site has been very helpful to me in trying to "self diagnose" .  

I'm a step ahead, my stumping question has been posted  :Smilie:

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi,

Welcome to the forum


Thanks,

Bonny Tycoon

----------


## Mordred

Hello and welcome to the forum!

----------


## hiddenupnorth

I would like to thank you guys for the nice welcome  :Smilie:  it really is a pleasure to be here, and there are so many questions/answers that I can apply to the things that I am working on.  It does however surprise me that the question(s) I do ask there are many views, but no replies that may lead me in possibly a new direction of thinking, which can be frustrating, or maybe I am not being clear enough, or maybe my question is too complicated.  I'm not sure, but still even if my questions may not be answered this site is very informative.

----------


## arlu1201

There are various reasons why you may not be getting responses even though people are viewing your question.  

1. The question is not very clear.
2. There is no attached file to help understand your question.

Do not be frustrated.  Just bump your question after a day so it goes up in the queue and people notice it.

----------


## hiddenupnorth

Thank you arlu1201 for the reassurance, I'll be bumping  :Smilie:

----------

